# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Chợ nổi Cái Bè – sông nước miền Tây

## hangnt

*Vị trí: Chợ nổi Cái Bè thuộc thị trấn Cái Bè, huyện Cái Bè, tỉnh Tiền Giang, nằm ở đoạn sông Tiền Giang giáp gianh giữa ba tỉnh Tiền Giang, Vĩnh Long và Bến Tre.

Đặc điểm: Chợ Cái Bè là chợ đầu mối lớn nhất ở miền Tây Nam Bộ. Chợ diễn ra trên sông, họp suốt ngày đêm trên quy mô lớn. Hàng hoá rất đa dạng, phong phú.*


Cái Bè là huyện có nhiều vườn cây ăn trái lớn nhất tỉnh Tiền Giang với các loại trái cây ngon nổi tiếng như cam sành, cam mật, xoài cát, ổi xá lỵ, quýt đường…

Khách du lịch đến với Cái Bè ngày một đông bởi thị trấn này có những dãy phố nằm dọc theo bờ sông, lúc ẩn lúc hiện dưới hàng dừa nước và những rặng bần mà nhìn xa ngỡ như một bức tranh thủy mặc.

Cái Bè mang một vẻ đẹp thuần quê, thấm đẫm chất miệt vườn. Ở đây, vườn nối tiếp vườn, sông nối tiếp sông, kênh rạch đan xen nhau. Phương tiện giao thông ở Cái Bè hoàn toàn bằng đường thủy.


Chợ Cái Bè diễn ra trên sông, ghe thuyền đi lại như mắc cửi. Chợ họp suốt ngày đêm trên một quy mô lớn, có đủ các ghe thuyền từ miệt vườn xa xôi về đây bán hàng và mua hàng. Chính vì vậy mà hàng hóa ở chợ rất phong phú và đa dạng, từ hàng vái, đồ gia dụng cho đến hàng gia cầm, thủy hải sản… cho tới cả đồ ăn, thức uống cũng không thiếu.

Khu vực buôn bán trái cây nằm ở vàm chợ nổi, dọc theo cù lao Tân Long, dài tới cả cây số. Ghe thuyền từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Long An, An Giang, Cần Thơ, Cà Mau tới để mua hàng. Ghe tam bản chở đầy trái cây: chôm chôm đỏ rực, xoài màu vàng ửng, sầu riêng thơm nồng, dưa hấu xanh tươi… từ sáng sớm đã được chở đến.

Khi bình minh vừa lên cũng là lúc khu chợ nổi đã nhộn nhịp như một thành phố nổi trên sông. Những chiếc xuồng nhỏ bán hàng rong như cơm, phở, hủ tiếu, đồ tạp hóa chạy luồn lách theo các mạn ghe, mạn tàu để bán hàng. Ngồi trên thuyền, du khách có thể thưởng thức ngay tô hủ tiếu nóng hổi, hay ly cà phê thơm phức vào buổi sáng…


Khu chợ nổi Cái Bè là trạm trung chuyển trái cây và các sản vật đi khắp mọi miền (sang cả Trung Quốc). Giá cả ở đây rẻ đến bất ngờ.

Khu vực bán các loại củ, quả chạy dài từ ngã ba Nhà Thờ đến cửa Vàm Long Hải. Khu này thường có loại ghe lớn có trọng tải từ 5-10 tấn từ các tỉnh khác chở hàng đặc sản từ tỉnh mình về đây bán rồi lại mua hàng ở đây chở về tỉnh mình.

Khu bán gạo, cám thì nằm riêng biệt ở một khúc sông. Nét độc đáo của chợ nổi là ghe thuyền bán thứ gì thì treo thứ ấy lên đầu ngọn sào để người mua biết, không phải rao mời.

Khi mặt trời khuất sau rặng cây phía xa xa thì cũng là lúc “thành phố nổi” lên đèn. Ban đêm chợ nổi đèn đóm sáng trưng trông như sao sa. Có những chiếc ghe treo những chiếc đèn lồng nho nhỏ ở trước mũi thuyền trông thật sinh động.

Đến với chợ nổi Cái Bè, du khách sẽ cảm nhận được nhiều điều thú vị và khám phá nhiều điều mới lạ của chốn sông nước miền Tây.”

_Nguồn: tổng hợp_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour Cái Bè* - *tour Cai Be*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

